# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kind op intensive care na besmetting bacterie - BN/De Stem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Kind op intensive care na besmetting bacterie*
*BN/De Stem -** 17 minuten geleden*
Dinsdag 31 oktober 2006 - BREDA - Een peuter van anderhalf jaar uit Breda ligt sinds drie weken op de intensive care met een ernstige nieraandoening die het gevolg is van een besmetting met de zogeheten e.colibacterie. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

